# All Hail Megatron!



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, please meet Megatron and his troops











Bumblebee & Big Bertha 

Oh and their semi out door base


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice looking torts! I love the names too


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 12, 2012)

what kind of tortoises are all of these?


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice looking. However, looks like you have three different species and they should not be house together. Each one needs to be house separately. Also what is the first pic? The others look like a red foot and a hermann?


----------



## Zamric (Aug 12, 2012)

is Megatron an Aldabra?


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 12, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> Very nice looking torts! I love the names too



Yes, thank you!!



futureleopardtortoise said:


> what kind of tortoises are all of these?



The first picture is an aldabra.

Second picture shows hermann and red foot.



wellington said:


> Very nice looking. However, looks like you have three different species and they should not be house together. Each one needs to be house separately. Also what is the first pic? The others look like a red foot and a hermann?



Yes thanks a lot for the notice.

I separate aldabra from the other two.
Aldabra on the floor and the other two inside the simple terra in the picture.

Due to my little knowledge, I mixed hermann and red foot when I got them a year ago. I think they adapt to each other now though 

Aldabra I just keep for less than a month, so I separate it.



Zamric said:


> is Megatron an Aldabra?



Yes he is an aldabra 

Correction!

GB just informed that Bumblebee is Testudo Marginata species, not a hermann. Got wrong information from the seller


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 12, 2012)

Is the whole room for the Aldabra? And do the other two live in the little terra all the time?


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

The aquarium in the pics. If that is for the red foot and hermann to dry for the red foot not sure about hermanns humidity and way too small. The aldabra also needs humidity. Have you seen Aldabramans Aldabras that he has raised up. Not the really big ones, but the smaller ones like Tuff. They are smooth because of the humidity in Florida. Is that a humid hide for the Aldabra? Also, more natural substrate for all would be nice and better for them. The grass carpet and newspaper is not what you would ever find them on. Get some coconut coir or plain additive free dirt. I also don't see any UVB light. But it looks like I might see a hose. Is this set up outside or in the house? Do they have a set up outside and only come in at night? If you do a little more research on here, I think you will find a lot of changes you should make to your husbandry.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> *Yes he is an aldabra *


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 13, 2012)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Is the whole room for the Aldabra? And do the other two live in the little terra all the time?



Whole room for aldabra, 2 terra for red foot and marginata.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 13, 2012)

wellington said:


> The aquarium in the pics. If that is for the red foot and hermann to dry for the red foot not sure about hermanns humidity and way too small. The aldabra also needs humidity. Have you seen Aldabramans Aldabras that he has raised up. Not the really big ones, but the smaller ones like Tuff. They are smooth because of the humidity in Florida. Is that a humid hide for the Aldabra? Also, more natural substrate for all would be nice and better for them. The grass carpet and newspaper is not what you would ever find them on. Get some coconut coir or plain additive free dirt. I also don't see any UVB light. But it looks like I might see a hose. Is this set up outside or in the house? Do they have a set up outside and only come in at night? If you do a little more research on here, I think you will find a lot of changes you should make to your husbandry.



Actually has 2 terra, twice that size for each, sometimes I combine during feeding.
I just found out from this forum that it is marginated not Hermann.
Humidity in my area around 50-70 whole day, sometimes higher. I spray them with water 2-3x per day.

That is little humid hide for aldabra with 75-80% moisture, and there is uvb light there clipped on the aquarium. Although I doubt I really need it as the place gets sun light like 3 hours per day.

Aldabra substrate, do they really need it or you just concern about humidity? I spray the aldabra like the others every day.


----------



## ascott (Aug 14, 2012)

I have only one question  Do you have outdoor space for the aldabra that will accomodate the LARGE eventual size? I think you have a very tidy and effective area there.....I think that I would offer a place on the ground for the aldabra that is some dirt so that the little guy can muck about a bit if he wants to....


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 14, 2012)

Your hermann is a marginated tortoise. I would suggest not keeping the marginated and redfoot together.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 14, 2012)

ascott said:


> I have only one question  Do you have outdoor space for the aldabra that will accomodate the LARGE eventual size? I think you have a very tidy and effective area there.....I think that I would offer a place on the ground for the aldabra that is some dirt so that the little guy can muck about a bit if he wants to....



Yes Ascott, I have the front yard for his eventual size. Right now I prefer it as it is, although I think I will try to give some soil area on the corner.

Do they really like to soak themselves? I put some shallow water dish on the ground but mine seems afraid to go down it.



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Your hermann is a marginated tortoise. I would suggest not keeping the marginated and redfoot together.



Yes someone help to id it in Mediterranean thread earlier. Thanks they live separately now


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2012)

The UVB light. Looks too high to give out any useful UVB it also looks like one of the compact coil type, which is bad for torts eyes. I also think you should give a natural substrate. Should always Strive for as natural a habitat as possible. Also, I can't figure out, is the enclosure inside or outside? The hose makes me think out but the wood table makes me think in. If it gets sunshine not through glass then the UVB isn't needed. Also a water dish that they can get in and out of is needed 24/7 they will use it when they need to or want to. Maybe make if ground level so they don't have to climb up to it and they may use it more. My leopard likes the water area he can just walk into and not have to climb up over a lip to get to, lazy maybe


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 14, 2012)

wellington said:


> The UVB light. Looks too high to give out any useful UVB it also looks like one of the compact coil type, which is bad for torts eyes. I also think you should give a natural substrate. Should always Strive for as natural a habitat as possible. Also, I can't figure out, is the enclosure inside or outside? The hose makes me think out but the wood table makes me think in. If it gets sunshine not through glass then the UVB isn't needed. Also a water dish that they can get in and out of is needed 24/7 they will use it when they need to or want to. Maybe make if ground level so they don't have to climb up to it and they may use it more. My leopard likes the water area he can just walk into and not have to climb up over a lip to get to, lazy maybe



Yes that what I also think of my UVB light, too strong light, hurts my own eyes... But I still can't find another type here in my country. What kind of UVB light do you usually use? Enclosure is my back terrace, and no glass to cover the sun. How long you think the torto needs to get under sun light per day?

Well for substrate, I still try to figure how to make them as natural without destroying my back terrace 

Little water dish is there for him, and he's been using it properly to drink. And my soaking dish is also at ground level, but I see my aldabra always hesitate to go in, although water is swallow. Many people says aldabra loves to soak in, but seems mine is not!!! Any tips on how to make him comfortable with water? I do soak him every morning under the sun light for 20 minutes though.


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2012)

The light, I meant was to far away from the tort to be any good. However, if you can get your torts outside in the sun at least three times a week or more for an hour or more, you don't need artificial UVB. What country are you in? As long as you soak them, then not a big deal that they don't soak themselves. Just always have water available for them. You could lay some plastic or even that reptile carpet you are using and put some plain dirt or even coconut coir on it. The carpet will help keep it in place somewhat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 15, 2012)

wellington said:


> The light, I meant was to far away from the tort to be any good. However, if you can get your torts outside in the sun at least three times a week or more for an hour or more, you don't need artificial UVB. What country are you in? As long as you soak them, then not a big deal that they don't soak themselves. Just always have water available for them. You could lay some plastic or even that reptile carpet you are using and put some plain dirt or even coconut coir on it. The carpet will help keep it in place somewhat.



I'm from Indonesia, tropical country. It's sunny almost whole day here except when raining.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 1, 2012)

Updated pictures of Megatron, Bumblebee and Big Bertha


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 1, 2012)

I love your aldabra!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 2, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> I love your aldabra!



Thank you Austin.

Aldabra is pretty rare in my country and available ones are all from wild catch. I just hope I can raise it properly


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 4, 2012)

I like you pics. And LOVE your Aldabra


----------



## allegraf (Sep 4, 2012)

I LOVE the names and the troops too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 4, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I like you pics. And LOVE your Aldabra



Thank you, RF and marginata are nice too.
Now my planning is to get more local torto from my own country 



allegraf said:


> I LOVE the names and the troops too!



Yes!! Too bad I can't mix the troops into 1 terra 

They seem acting quite nicely to each other when I get them together


----------



## mctlong (Sep 5, 2012)

Megatrons growing nicely. Love that name.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 6, 2012)

mctlong said:


> Megatrons growing nicely. Love that name.



The way aldabra eats 

I just hope he's done with his shedding soon and he will be looking even better


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 9, 2012)

Please find below pictures of my new Radiata that I adopted yesterday.

















I try to start feeding her also things that I usually feed to my other torts.
Grass, bit greens, hibiscus and several mazuri. She only goes for the hibiscus and only eats a bit grass. I think she prefers his food pile as bedding 






And here torts pictures taken together. So hard to take it as Bumblebee always keeps moving around. Oh he also thinks that the new one is food, always trying to take a bite on her shell or feet


----------

